# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Nisma e kryeministrit Berisha: Shqiperia, 1 

## DYDRINAS

Gjatë mbledhjes së sotme të Këshillit të Ministrave, Kryeministri Berisha prezantoi nismën e re të qeverisë “Shqipëria, 1 euro”. Nismë, e cila synon shndërrimin e Shqipërisë në vendin më tërheqës për investimet. 

Në fjalën e tij, Kryeministri ndër të tjera theksoi:

“Sot, shpallim nismën e re të qeverisë, të cilën do ta quajmë “Shqipëria 1 euro”. Në programin tonë elektoral ne kemi përcaktuar si objektivin më madhor Shqipëria vendi më tërheqës për investitorët e huaj. Objektiv ky vendimtar për zhvillimin e Shqipërisë. 

Të pretendosh dhe të përpiqesh për të shndërruar Shqipërinë në vendin më tërheqës për investitorët është një nismë shumë e vështirë, por dhe e mundshme. Në rrethana të tilla, ne mund ta realizojmë atë vetëm duke menduar të pamendueshmen dhe duke imagjinuar të paimagjinueshmen. Ky është kushti. Duhen tejkaluar praktikat e të tjerëve, përndryshe përse do jemi vendi më tërheqës?

Disa kushte janë themelore, por po kaq themelore janë dhe rrethanat që diktojnë këtë nismë. Shqipëria do të bëhet më tërheqëse vetëm atëherë kur të jetë më e lira dhe më e mira. Nuk duhet të jemi iluzivë. *Asnjë komb dhe vend nuk i ka më jetike investimet se kombi shqiptar dhe Shqipëria. Në rast se vështrojmë historinë kombëtare, në shekujt e historisë moderne, shqiptarët rezultojnë se kanë vuajtur, janë sëmurë, kanë vdekur dhe janë larguar nga Shqipëria shumë më tepër nga skamja dhe mjerimi se nga luftrat dhe pushtimet. Armiku më i egër i qenies dhe i identitetit të tyre ka qenë mjerimi, varfëria*. 

Sot, sirenat e tij bien në mbarë vendin. Kombi shqiptar përjetoi më gjatë dhe më shumë se çdo komb tjetër kalvarin e varfërisë dhe të mjerimit. Përpjekjet e bëra pas pavarësisë për të ndërtuar sistemin e bazuar në vlerat e inisiativës së lirë u ndërprenë nga diktatura më çnjerëzore, më totalitare që Evropa ka njohur në historinë e pasluftës. Kjo diktaturë shndërroi mbi 80 për qind të qytetarëve shqiptarë në uzina e fabrika, në kooperativat bujqësore e ferma, në skllevërit dhe mëditësit më të mjerë të historisë moderne të Evropës dhe të botës. Kjo diktaturë ndërtoi tre herë më shumë bunkerë se apartamente banimi me të njëjtën kosto. Kjo diktaturë ndërtoi me qindra kilometra tunele dhe asnjë kilometër autostradë. 

Pas saj, u bënë katër vite përpjekje të mëdha në sistemin e vlerave, por rebelimi i ’97-s i ndërpreu ato. Ky rebelim zëvendësoi sistemin e vlerave me sistemin kleptokratik. Shqiptarët u gjendën sërish kombi më i mjerë, të cilit, nga qeveritarët dhe zyrtarët, i vidheshin çdo vit miliarda, pasuri publike, taksa, tatime dhe prokurime, që shndërroheshin në pasuri të zyrtarëve dhe qeveritarëve. 

Në rast se ju shihni raportin i fundit i Bankës Botërore për vitet 2002-2005, ai fakton se ata janë në krye për “kapjen e shtetit”, janë në krye për korrupsion në dogana dhe sistem gjyqësor. Në rast se iu referohemi shifrave të fundit mbi kleptokracinë që jep Departamenti i Shtetit dhe Banka Botërore për vitin 2004, Shqipëria ka gjobën më të lartë se çdo vend afrikan dhe më të lartin në botë për frymë. Ndaj dhe të gjitha këto bënë që vendi të përmbyset në honet e mjerimit 

Këto janë imperativ absolut i një përpjekje të gjithëanshme që do të bëjmë për ta shndërruar Shqipërinë në më të mirën dhe më të lirën. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë sloganin “Shqipëria vendi më tërheqës për investimet e huaja” do të mund të shndërrojmë në realitet. Kjo është sfida jonë absolute. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë ne do të mund të realizojmë për këtë vend kaq të varfër standartet e BE- së, projektit ëndërr të këtij shekulli për shqiptarët. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të mund të mbajmë energjinë e kombit brenda për të ndërtuar vendin dhe jo të ndërtojmë rrugët, fermat apo sipërmarrjet e të tjerëve. 

Deri në datën 10 shtator të gjithë ministrat do të shqyrtojnë gjithçka ne veprimtarinë e tyre, nën dritën e nismës “Shqipëria, një euro”. *Natyrisht bëhet fjalë për pronën publike, pasi për pronën private do të ndiqen vetëm rregullat e tregut dhe asnjë rregull tjetër. Në varësi nga numri i të punësuarve dhe prodhimi, Ministria e Ekonomisë ka marrë detyrën për të përcakruar kriteteret e adoptimit të nismës “Shqipëriua një euro”*. 

Do të sillen të gjitha propozimet në mënyrë që pas lëvizjes së madhe fiskale dhe revolucionit fiskal që ka nisur me sukses të admirueshëm, ne të vazhdojmë përpjekjen tonë për të shndërruar Shqipërinë në më të mirën dhe më të lirën për investitorët e huaj dhe ata vendas. *Do t’u ofrojmë tokën me një euro, do t’u ofrojmë kualifikimin e punëtorëve me një euro, do t’u ofrojmë ujë teknologjik me një euro, do tu ofrohet regjistrimi i biznesit me një euro, do t’u ofrohet hyrja në Shqipëri me një euro.* 
Edhe njëherë e theksoj se ky standart ka një kërkesë, të mendojmë të pamendueshmen, të imagjinojmë të paimagjinueshmen. Ju garantoj se përfituresit kryesore do të jenë shqiptarët. Me masat paraprake që do të ndërrmerren kam kënaqësinë t’ju informoj se ka një interes të madh në rritje për investime, të cilat janë në konkretizim e sipër. Ky interes i madh do të vijë gjithnjë duke u rritur me kusht që ne të zbatojmë ligjin. Çdo ditë e më tepër, investitorët shprehen të kënaqur se nuk iu kërkohen më ryshfete. 
Ky interes në rritje do të shoqërohet me paketën “Shqipëria një euro”. Gjithashtu ky interesim do të shoqërohet me një orientim total të diplomacisë shqiptare drejt tërheqjes së investimeve.Do të sillen në Shqipëri dhe do të trainohen mjaft ekipe të specializuara për njohuritë në këtë fushë. Sfida është e madhe, por sa ç’ështe e tillë eshtë dhe tërheqëse. Unë kam shumë besim se ne do ta përbushim atë. Ne do të qëndrojmë në këtë sfidë dhe në këtë mënyrë do ti bëjmë një shërbim shumë të madh vendit. Në këtë mënyrë *do ti mundësojmë Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve të shkëputen nga armiku i tyre më i egër në Shqipërinë moderne, skamja dhe varfëria.*

16/8/2006

----------


## Brari

urime qeverise Berisha.. e dalt faqebardhe sepse ne fakt faqebardhet e kan votuar.. pamvaresisht se si ne Berish njeshin.. 92-96( ishte meks mustaqja ne fakt)  fituan ca faqezinj .. dhe ne kte Berish dyshin mbas 3 korrikut nuk e len faqezinjte pa fituar dhe pa u perpjekur per ta rrezuar..

un i besoj ndershmerise dhe vullnetit te tije qe vendi te beje  progres..

..

----------


## dardajan

Berisha  ka  ndryshuar  shume , si  njeri  dhe  si  kryeminister  ne  drejtim  pozitiv  gjithshtu  edhe  ata  qe e  rrethojne  deri  tani  jane  shume  pozitiv ,  por  per  terheqjen  e  investimeve  nuk  mjafton  vetem  kjo ,  por  duhet  me  kryesorja  ajo  qe  quhet  ekuileber  politik  i  shoqerise  dhe  respektimi  i  votes  se  lire  deri  ne  votimet e  ardhme , cdo  thirje  per  rrezim  pushteti  me  dhune apo  me  hile  largon investitoret   dhe  nuk  i  sheben Shqiperise.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Fanta-cudia e radhes. Sala po ia kalon ustait. Berisha nje nje euro (nuk vlen)!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Qeveria shqiptare shpall një nismë për nxitjen e investimeve të huaja dhe vendase
Armand Mero
16-08-2006


Qeveria shqiptare shpalli sot nismën Shqipëria 1 euro e cila synon të nxisë investimet e huaja dhe vendase duke u hequr atyre kostot për finacimet që do të kryejnë. Kryeministri Sali Berisha deklaroi se vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të mund të realizohet projekti i premtuar për ta shndërruar Shqipërinë në vendin më tërheqës për investimet.

Disa ditë më parë në Tiranë ndërsa merrte pjesë në 60 vjetorin e organizatës shqiptaro-amerikan kryeministri Sali Berisha hodhi idenë e shmangies të kostove për të gjitha ata që dëshironin të kryenin investime në Shqipëri.

Sot në mbledhjen e qeverisë kjo ide u shpall si një nismë e pagëzuar me emrin Shqipëria 1 euro për vënien në jetë të së cilës ai kërkoi angazhimin e të gjitha institucioneve. Kryeministri tha se Shqipëria mund të bëhet vendi më tërheqës për investime vetëm duke tejkaluar praktikat e të tjerëve:

"Shqipëria do të bëhet më tërheqëse vetëm atëherë kur të jetë më e lira dhe më e mira. Nuk duhet të jemi iluzivë. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë ne do të mund të realizojmë për këtë vend kaq të varfër standartet e BE- së, projektit ëndërr të këtij shekulli për shqiptarët. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të mund të mbajmë energjinë e kombit brenda për të ndërtuar vendin dhe jo të ndërtojmë rrugët, fermat apo sipërmarrjet e të tjerëve".

Kjo nismë të cilën kryeministri e konsideroi si sfidën më të madhe, nuk do të përfshijë vetëm investitorët e huaj por edhe ata vendas. Ministria e Ekonomisë do të jetë ajo që do të përcaktojë kriteret për realizimin e kësaj nisme:

"Do tu ofrojmë tokën me një euro, do tu ofrojmë kualifikimin e punëtorëve me një euro, do tu ofrojmë ujë teknologjik me një euro, do tu ofrohet regjistrimi i biznesit me një euro, do tu ofrohet hyrja në Shqipëri me një euro".

Kryeministri megjithatë shtoi se lista e lehtësirave që ai përmendi do të zgjerohet me shumë të tjera. Shqipëria aktualisht është vendi me nivelin më të ulët të investimeve të huaja ne rajon. Vitet e fundit niveli e këtyre investimeve ka kapur shifrat e mbi 300 milion dollarëve, por kjo falë vetëm privatizimit të disa sektorëve strategjikë. 

VOA News

----------


## Kandili 1

Sales dhe qeverise se tij i deshiroj sukses per venjen ne jete te kesaj nisme te mbare per Shqiperine!

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

Qeveris Shqiptare i uroj te korr fitore ne betejen e saj kunder dy armiqve me te medhenj ce ka kombi yn - skamja dhe varfria.

----------


## hope31

uroj te kete sukses nisma e qeverise "shqiperia nje euro"

nje perpjekje me shume per te dale nga varferia dhe frika  per investime

duhen dhe ca gjera te tjera, por besoj se me plotesimin e paketes se kesaj nisme do te realizohen dhe ato  cfare jane te domosdoshme per ta shoqeruar nismen

----------


## Pedro

Thone qe, qe ketej e tutje edhe nje euro do te kushtoje nje euro

----------


## Esked Flase

Nje tullumbace e re  qe leshon Berisha.Shqiperia ME E LIRA ME E MIRA,DY GJERA QE NUK BASHKOHEN KURRE!Te huajt shkojne e investojne ne Lituani,estoni e vende te tjera te zhvilluara JOTELIRAe ne shqiperi e rumani vetem investime mediokrese ska siguri,kulture,shtet,kulifikim,infrastrukture.Tha Berisha :mace e verdhe: e huajt thone qe tani nuk na kerkojne me rushfete...etj.pra mbaroi korrupsioni,po si nuk gjeti kohe ne mes te gjith atij "hartimi"te thosh sa investitore te huaj kane hyre!QEVERIA E PIONIERVE!

----------


## Albo

Këshilltari i kryeministrit për ekonominë, Selami Xhepa, ka zbardhur dje detaje të nismës “Shqipëria, një euro”

*Nisma “një euro”, ja kushtet për investitorët* 

N.Perndoj

TIRANË- Kriteret që duhet të plotësojnë investitorët për të përfituat nga nisma “Shqipëria, një euro”, kanë nisur të bëhen publike nga përfaqësues të qeverisë. Këshilltarja e kryeministrit, Zana Guxholli, ka sqaruar dje për një televizion të Tiranës, kushtet që duhet të plotësojnë investitorët për të përfituar nga nisma e qeverisë “Shqipëria, një euro”. Për sa i përket jetëgjatësisë së investimit, Zana Guxholli u shpreh se ajo duhet të jetë minimalisht 10 vjet. “Të ketë tregues që ky investim duhet të jetë mbi 10 vjet. Gjithashtu, për investitorët e huaj në paketën e kritereve do të shtohet fakti se do të bashkëpunojnë me biznesin vendës dhe se duhet të prodhojnë për të eksportuar”, - ka thënë dje Guxholli. Këshilltarja e kryeministrit është shprehur dje se, për momentin, nuk mund të thuhet shifra e që duhet për të përfituar nga paketa, por ka sqaruar se kjo paketë nuk prek tokat që janë lënë për zhvillimin e turizmit dhe ato me të cilat do të kompensohen ish- pronarët. “Tokat që do të vihen në dispozicion të biznesmenëve janë toka industriale dhe qeveria do të përpiqet të ulë detyrimet fiskale në ato kufij të përcaktuar nga Banka Botërore dhe FMN-ja”, - ka thënë dje Guxholli. 

*Kriteret* 
Jo çdo investitor i huaj apo vendës do të mund të sigurojë qiranë 1 euro për një sipërfaqe të caktuar ku mund të ushtrojë aktivitetin e tij. Ministria e Ekonomisë brenda dy javësh do të përcaktojë kriteret për investitorët “fatlume”, ndërkohë që këta të fundit do t’i përgjigjen çdo takse, ashtu si edhe bizneset e tjera. Këshilltari i kryeministrit për ekonominë, Selami Xhepa, ka sqaruar në një deklarim për mediat se objekt i marrëveshjeve të qirasë do të jenë vetëm ato që janë në pronësi shtetërore, dhe se ky proces nuk do të prekë atë të kthimit dhe kompensimit të ish-pronarëve. “Në rastin konkret, ne kemi të bëjmë me një marrëveshje qiraje që nënkupton që asetet, trojet, terrenet kapanonet, magazinat ambiente të ndryshme që janë ende në pronësi shtetërore të papërdorura. Ideja është që këto të vendosen në qarkullim duke i ofruar investitorëve vendas dhe të huaj, pra çfarëdo lloj investitori që është i interesuar për të zhvilluar aktivitet prodhues në Shqipëri”,- tha dje Xhepa. Ai theksoi se një pjesë e terreneve që do të përdoren për investitorët e huaj që janë akoma në pronësi shtetërore, nuk kanë as probleme pronësie, pasi janë refuzuar nga qytetarët për kompensim dhe këto janë jo pak, por rreth 100 mijë ha tokë dhe më shumë se 20 mijë ha të ish-ndërmarrjeve bujqësore. Megjithatë, këshilltari i kryeministrit për ekonominë shtoi se projekti do të ketë një përhapje të kufizuar për vetë kushtet e ekonomisë, duke sqaruar se një proces i tillë nuk shkon ndesh më interesat e tjera, siç janë ato të ish-pronarëve. “Ky proces nuk prek njëkohësisht edhe procesin e kompensimit të ish-pronarëve, sepse, së pari, kjo bëhet vetëm për terrene shtetërore dhe, së dyti, duhet të kuptojmë edhe dimensionin e fenomenit. Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë që Shqipëria do të okupojë të gjithë tokën me investitorë, por bëhet fjalë natyrisht për një sipërfaqe të kufizuar. Një park industrial i vendosur në një zonë 100 ha, për shembull, do të ishte një gjë goxha e madhe për dimensionet e ekonomisë shqiptare”, - tha Xhepa, duke shtuar se, për rrjedhojë, bëhet fjalë për sipërfaqe të vogla me qëllim aktivizimin e burimeve ekonomike të Shqipërisë. Xhepa theksoi se përdoruesit e këtyre aseteve do të mund t’i përdorin ato në kohë të ndryshme në varësi të plan-biznesit. Ndërkohe, mësohet së deri më tani për ofertën në fjalë janë interesuar dy investitorë në fushën e energjisë. Dy ditë më parë, kryeministri Sali Berisha bëri publike në vija të përgjithshme nismën “Shqipëria, një euro”. Berisha u shpreh se investitorëve të huaj, por edhe vendas do t’u ofrohet toka me një euro, do t’u ofrohet kualifikimi i punëtorëve me një euro, uji teknologjik me një euro, regjistrimi i biznesit me një euro, madje edhe hyrja në Shqipëri me një euro. Kryeministri Berisha kërkoi në të njëjtën kohë që deri në datën 10 shtator të gjithë ministrat duhet të shqyrtojnë gjithçka në veprimtarinë e tyre, nën dritën e nismës “Shqipëria, një euro”, sa i përket listimit të pronave publike, ndërkohe që hollësisht mbi këtë nisëm do të angazhohet Ministria e Ekonomisë, e cila ka filluar të përcaktojë edhe kriteret kryesore, projekti për të cilën pritet të jetë gati në fillim të muajit shtator.

Shekulli

----------


## Albo

> Te huajt shkojne e investojne ne Lituani,estoni e vende te tjera te zhvilluara JOTELIRAe ne shqiperi e rumani vetem investime mediokrese ska siguri,kulture,shtet,kulifikim,infrastrukture.


Asnje nga ato vende nuk ofron poziten strategjike te Shqiperise, aty ku tregu i Evropes Perendimore lidhet me tregun e Evropes Lindore, dhe transporti i mallrave eshte me dy kalime. Asnje nga ato vende nuk ofron nje popullsi me vitalitetin dhe te re ne moshe sic eshte ajo shqiptare. Asnje nga ato vende nuk gezon nje opinion te brendshem te favorshem dhe te sinqerte karshi BE dhe SHBA, dy prej shteteve me kapitalin me te madh ne rajon dhe ne bote.

Nisma e kryeministrit duhet pershendetur pasi investimet e huaja jane jetike per Shqiperine per shume arsye, por ato me kryesore jane: a) hapjen e vendeve te reja pune ne sektorin privat qe sjell rritjen e mireqenies ne vend b) investimet e huaja pershpejtojne hapat e Shqiperise drejt konsolidimit te ekonomise se tregut dhe konsolidimit te institucioneve, qe jane dy procese qe shkojne paralelisht me njera-tjetren.

Pengesa e vetme e madhe qe pengon investimet e huaja eshte inkriminimi i politikes shqiptare, lidhjet e saja me organizatat kriminale. Kjo ben qe opozita aktuale qe ne gjirin e saje mban shume njerez te inkriminuar dhe diskretituar publikisht, te mundohet qe te polarizoje me qellim jeten politike te vendit, te krijoje kriza te gjithanshme, te minoje punen e institucioneve, te zgjedhi bojkotin perpara pergjegjesise ndaj elektoratit, te thyeje tavolinat e mirekuptimit, te hedhi grushta kur i shtrihet dora e bashkepunimit. 

Prandaj, nese qeveria kerkon te shohi nje sukses te kesaj nisme, nese vertet kerkon te shohi nje mesymje te kapitalit te huaj ne Shqiperi, ajo duhet te shpiere deri ne fund dhe sa me shpejt luften e nisur ndaj krimit te organizuar dhe korrupsionit ne administrate. Cdo sukses ne luften ndaj krimit te organizuar dhe korrupsionit, eshte nje ftese e madhe qe i behet kapitalit te huaj per te investuar ne Shqiperi. Dhe kjo nuk vlen vetem per kapitalin e huaj, kjo vlen edhe per kapitalin e huaj qe emigrantet shqiptare kane akumuluar me punen e tyre ne Perendim.

Vetem vazhdoni me konseguence punen e nisur, pasi investimet nuk kane per te munguar.

Albo

----------


## ajzberg

Se si do realizohet kjo nisem dote presim,Eshte i vetemi kryeminister qe po flet TROC.Mendoj qe te mos jemi kaq kritizere per qeverine.Asgje sbehet me shkop magjik,ka ndonje pasaktesi persa i perket mizerjes apo mjerimit ne fjalet etij
Ajzberg

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se kjo nisme eshte nje shenje deshperimi e qeverise per shkak te mungeses se theksuar te investitoreve te vegjel dhe te mesem te huaj, ashtu sic ndodh ne vende te tjera jug-lindore.Por mendoj se kjo mungese e ketyre investitoreve nuk eshte per te ardhur keq ,pasi ndodh si rrjedhim e rritjes investuese te vete shqiptareve ne bizneset e vogela dhe te mesme, bile mendoj se fuqia investuese e mesme dhe e vogel e vete shqiptareve eshte me madhe ne krahasim me qytetaret e tjere ne vende ish-lindore.Investitoret e mesem dhe te vegjel te huaj jane shume pretencioze, duan kushte ,fitim mbi 50%,pakurisje nga ana e te punesuareve (gje qe nuk eshte ne karakterin e shqiptarit ),  etj.Kjo nisme e Berishes me duket thjesht propagande , "1 euro" per token, kur dihet se ne ne Shqiperi kemi mungese te theksuar toke dhe nuk jemi si Rumania, Ukraina apo Rusia ku ka toke pafund.
Shqiperia duhet ti veje me shume rendesi investimeve te medha dhe serioze.

----------


## dodoni

Kjo nisme vjen si pasoje e nivelit te ulet te investimeve te huaja direkte qe ka pasur Shqiperia keto vitet e fundit (dmth. jo vetem ne kohen e PD-se tani por edhe gjate kohes se PS-se). Natyrisht qe nisma te tilla jane pozitive por mvaret sa do jene te suksesshme. Mendoj se nje marketing i vazhdueshem ne Wall Street Journal, Financial Times etj. edhe mund te ndihmoj qe kjo te jete e suksesshme. Interesi me i madh eshte qe te kemi investitore te medhenj por keta eshte veshtire te vijne ne Shqiperi per shkak te tregut te vogel qe ka Shqiperia. Megjithese, edhe mund te kete investitore te medhenje qe mund te vijne ne Shqiperi, per vet poziten shume te lakmueshme gjeostrategjike te Shqiperise. Nje ose dy investitore te kalibrit te General Motors, jo vetem qe do ulte fare papunesine por do krijonte vende pune edhe per te huajt qe te vijne dhe punojne ne Shqiperi. 

Politika te tilla, si kjo e Shqiperise tani, aplikohen vazhdimisht ne shtetet e ndryshme amerikane psh. ne konkurrencen midis New York, California, Michigan etj.

----------


## land

> Asnje nga ato vende nuk ofron poziten strategjike te Shqiperise, aty ku tregu i Evropes Perendimore lidhet me tregun e Evropes Lindore, dhe transporti i mallrave eshte me dy kalime. Asnje nga ato vende nuk ofron nje popullsi me vitalitetin dhe te re ne moshe sic eshte ajo shqiptare. Asnje nga ato vende nuk gezon nje opinion te brendshem te favorshem dhe te sinqerte karshi BE dhe SHBA, dy prej shteteve me kapitalin me te madh ne rajon dhe ne bote.


Te gjitha ato vende te permendura, si Rumania, Bullgaria, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia, Polonia, e kushdo tjeter qe mund te permendet ofrojne jo vetem ato qe kundershton ti Albo, por i ofrojne edhe me teper sesa Shqiperia.
Cfare pozite gjeografike paska Shqiperia? Ku na u lidhka tregu i Evropes perendimore me ate lindoren ne Shqiperi? Nga orientimi lindje-perendim, Shqiperia eshte ne nje skute qorre te Ballkanit. Nje pozite te tille, askush prej shteteve te permendura me siper nuk e lakmon fare.
Fqinjet me te afert qe kemi nga Evropa perendimore, jane Italia dhe... Greqia. Te njejten Greqi e ka dhe Bullgaria afer, apo italine, per te mos e permendur fare, qe Kroacia e ka ne kufi, nje ore rruge me makine. Duke mos folur fare per republikat balltike, qe nuk kane shtete fallco, korrupsioniste dhe mafjoze ne kufi, por kane nje gjigand gjenuin ekonomik, - Gjermanine. Cfare paska Shqiperia te favorshme atehere? Nese do behej fjale per pozite gjeografike te favorshme, per sa i perket sektorit ekonomik; shteti qe ka investuesit afer, duhet te kete edhe tregun afer, ose te pakten te siguruar. Cila prej shteteve te mesiperme nuk ka nje pozite gjeografike te favorshme, dhe te lakmueshme nga gjithe te tjeret???

Opinioni i brendshem, i favorshem dhe i sinqerte karshi BE dhe SHBA?
Po kush po pyet per popullaritet sot?
Mos valle eshte SHBA me popullore ne Greqi sesa ne Shqiperi? Mos eshte gje ne Itali??? Shqiperia nuk gezon as 1% te favorit qe SHBA u rezervon ketyre shteteve. Pra, me nje fjale, popullariteti dhe sinqeriteti, nuk kane rendesi fare.
Sa per t'i dhene rruge te "sinqerte" kesaj loje autogusjestive, Polonia eshte aleate me e madhe e SHBA sesa Shqiperia. Edhe Maqedonia eshte me e favorizuar sesa Shqiperia, te mos flasim per 10-shen qe sapo ka hyre ne BE dhe Rumani e Bullgari qe do hyjne mot.
Gjendja, qe te tregohemi te sinqerte deri ne fund, eshte mjerane.
Sala pellet pallavra. 
Kurre ne historine e Shqiperise nuk mbahet mend qe investuesit e huaj(konsiderojme perendimoret, te pakten) te jene stepur, apo vakur ndaj Shqiperise per shkak te taksave te larta, cmimeve te larta te ujit teknologjik, te tokes(truallit), kualifikimi i shtrenjte i krahut te punes, "hyrja" ne Shqiperi, etj etj etj ku e di une. Pra, keto jane pallavra. Keshtu ka bertitur ne '92 hajvani, e keshtu po bertet perseri. Keshtu beri dhe Nano "specialisti" i thithjes se investimeve.
Ku e kishim fjalen? Ah, tek investuesit....
Investuesit e huaj, ne Shqiperi, fillimisht ftohen nga qeverite e tyre perkatese, dhe jo nga qeveria Berisha.
Per sa kohe, qe qeveria Berisha te gezoje lidhje martesore, erotike, kaq te kenaqshme me qeverite e perendimit, do kemi dhe investime... po me duket se erotizmi eshte i njeanshem; vetem nga qeveria Berisha. 
Po te ishte ndryshe, qytetari shqiptar nuk do ishte ende qytetar i dores se trete. I tille eshte neper Evropera dhe Amerikera. Bej nje xhiro nga ambasadat ne Shqiperi dhe shiko me syte e tu sesi trajtohet shqiptari. Dhe per kete trajtim kaq dashamires dhe mbreselenes, duhet t'ia dije per nder ne rradhe te pare qeverise(ve) se vet. Jo se po diskutojme emigracionin apo vizat, por trajtimi i shqiptareve neper perfaqesite e drejt per drejta te perendimit ne Shqiperi, tregon edhe vleresimin, dashamiresine dhe sinqeritetin qe mund te kene te tilla vende per Shqiperine. Kur perfaqesite diplomatike te perendimit, drejt te cilit ka fiksuar syte Shqiperia, e trajtojne qytetarin shqiptar ne ate menyre, cfare marredheniesh paskan ata me qeverine? Ndoshta financiarisht dashamirese me qeveritaret, per sa kohe qe diplomatet marrin pjesen e tyre, por per shqiptaret??? harroje fare.(dhe komplet anasjelltas)
Ky eshte realiteti, duam s'duam ta pranojme.
Ta themi troc? Sikur Shqiperia te mos ishte fare ne harte, dhe sikur shqiptaret te mos egzistonin fare, nuk do i prishej puna kerrkujt, nemos do gezohej ndonje fqinj teper dashamires qe kemi...
Sa per inkriminim politikanesh... mos fillojme gjyqe e hetime tani, se te gjesh nje politikan te ndershem, ne mbare boten, duhet te kesh futur mbleser ne Qiell.

----------


## elita5

Jam ne ane e kryeministrit qe shqiperias te zhvillohet dhe te  ket me shume investime, por kam frike se do deshtoj pasi ai dhe shqiperia kan nje armik te betuar parball dhe ky armik eshte partia sosialiste qe une do ta quaja komuniste per vete faktin se ajo per cdo dite po tregon se eshte kundra zhvillimit te shqiperise . Sjo po tregon se eshte e etur vetem per pushtet dhe nuk i intereson asgje. Ne e pame 8 vjete qeverisje kishte mundesi te bente shume gjera, po nuk beri vecse e shkruajti emrin e shqiperise ne krye te listes se vendeve me te verfera ne bote. Do i keshilloja dicka kryeministrit qe perpara kesaj nisme te bej nje fushat sensibilizuese per gjithe shqiptaret se shteti duhet rrespektur nga te gjithe sepse ne fund te fundit kjo do te ishte kulture qytetare.

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

*Berisha prezanton “Shqipëria 1 euro” në Krans Montanë*

Kryeministri Berisha ndodhet në Zvicër, ku po merr pjesë në ceremonitë me rastin e 20- vjetorit të krijimit të Forumit të Krans Montanës. Në këtë aktivitet marrin pjesë politikanë, përfaqësues të biznesit dhe të medias evropiane. Kryeministri Berisha pati sot një takim të veçantë me pjesëmarrësit në Forum, në të cilin ai shpalosi rezultatet e aktivitetit dhe reformave të deritanishme të qeverisë. Në këtë takim, Kryeministri Berisha pati gjithashtu rastin të ekspozojë iniciativën e tij: “Shqipëria 1 Euro”. Kryeministri u shpjegoi të pranishmëve se kjo nismë do të ofrojë lehtësira dhe kushte më të favorshme për investitorët vendas dhe të huaj, duke synuar ta shndërrojë Shqipërinë në një vend prodhues dhe eksportues. “Kjo nismë do të punësojë dhe begatojë shqiptarët e do t’i shkëpusë ata nga varfëria e hidhur”, - u shpreh Kryeministri në takim. Të pranishmit e mirëpritën dhe përshëndetën këtë nismë, duke e vlerësuar si një revolucion të vërtetë ekonomik për Shqipërinë. Duke përgëzuar Kryeministrin dhe qeverinë, ata shprehën entuziazmin për ta bërë të njohur iniciativën në vendet e tyre. Biznesmenët e pranishëm shprehën interes për të vizituar Shqipërinë, si dhe për të konsideruar mundësitë për investim. 

[Gazeta Shqiptare]

----------


## Brari

le te degjojme 2 kembana..

RD

Këshilltarja ekonomike e kryeministrit, Zana Guxholli hedh më shumë dritë mbi nismën e qeverisë

"Shqipëria 1 euro", për biznesin e huaj dhe vendas

Biznesi i huaj ka teknologji më të përparuar, sjell kualifikim më të lartë të punonjësve vendas, hap vende pune dhe ka pagesa më të larta për punonjësit. Të gjitha këto epërsi të bisnesit të huaj do të promovohen dhe do të nxiten me paketën "Shqipëria 1 euro". Por në paketën që po përgatitet nga grupi i punës së qeverisë, janë kritere mjaft të rëndësishme edhe ato që do të përcaktojnë bizneset, që do të fitojnë të drejtën të hyjnë e të investojnë në Shqipëri, duke përfituar nga lehtësitë e paketave. Sipas këshilltares ekonomike të kryeministrit, Zana Guxholli, biznesi i vogël mbrohet me mënyrë të tjera. Kjo nismë për bizneset e Shqipërisë i referohet biznesit të mesëm, ndërsa për biznesin e huaj i takon biznesit të madh. 


- Nisma e re e qeverisë e shpallur nga kryeministri Sali Berisha pak ditë më parë, është bërë shumë tërheqëse edhe për vetë emrin që mban "Shqipëria 1 euro". A mund të na e zbardhni më në detaje këtë nismë, përmbajtjen se çfarë do të ketë si shtresa prioritare kjo nismë?

Siç e keni dëgjuar, kjo nismë është në mbështetje të Strategjisë së Përgjithshme të qeverisë sonë, për të krijuar një klimë të përshtatshme dhe tërheqëse biznesi për investitorët e huaj dhe vendas. Nisma "Shqipëria 1 euro" duket sikur drejtohet vetëm drejt biznesit të huaj, por në fakt është një nismë që mbështet dhe biznesin vendas. Kjo nismë është e lidhur me përgatitjen e një pakete nxitësish për investitorët që të zgjedhin Shqipërinë për investim, pra për qëllim biznesi. Për të realizuar këtë nismë, po punohet për përgatitjen e nxitësve, pra për avantazhet që do të kenë bizneset që do të përfitojnë nga kjo nismë si dhe po përgatitet lista e kritereve që kualifikon investitorët për të përfituar nga kjo paketë. "Shqipëria 1 euro" është emri i një pakete. Mund të thuhej "Shqipëria 1 lek", "Shqipëria 1 dollar", por është thënë "Shqipëria 1 euro", meqenëse si objektiv final, qeveria jonë ka përfshirjen dhe integrimin e vendit tonë në strukturat e komunitetit të BE. Ky është një çmim simbolik që u vihet të gjitha shërbimeve dhe lehtësirave që mund t'u ofrojë shteti shqiptar investitorëve, dhe qëllimi, siç është bërë i ditur, është të rritet punësimi, të rritet niveli i pagave të punëtorëve, të rritet produkti për eksport, sepse të gjitha këto së bashku çojnë në arritjen e qëllimit tonë final, në rritjen e mirëqenies, në prezantimin e Shqipërisë në fushën e ekonomisë, me nivele bashkëkohore. 


- Si po punohet konkretisht në detajimin e skemës që do të funksionojë dhe çfarë do të ofrohet me 1 euro? 

Konkretisht, po punohet për t'u detajuar lista e kritereve që duhet të plotësojnë investitorët, që të përfitojnë, njëkohësisht edhe lista e nxitësve. Çdo ministri dhe dikaster ose institucion i lidhur me fushën e investimeve po punon për këtë. Qeveria po synon të çojë pothuajse në 0 vlerën e të gjithë asaj çka ne mund të ofrojmë: vlerën e tokës dhe të objekteve të papërdorshme si ndërmarrje, kompani të vjetra që janë jashtë përdorimit, pronë shtetërore, sepse çka i takon sektorit privat, drejtohet dhe menaxhohet në bazë të ligjeve të tregut. Kuptohet që ne po bëjmë identifikimin e zonave që po përdoren për zona industriale, pa prekur pronat e ish-pronarëve, sepse janë dëgjuar zëra nëse i cënon kjo pronat e ish-pronarëve. Aspak. E para, kjo reformë do të vazhdojë pa interferuar dhe pa u ndikuar nga reformat e tjera. E dyta, sasia e tokës që do të duhet për investime prodhuese, industriale apo bujqësore është aq e vogël, sa ne do të donim të kishim aq shumë investitorë, sa të na dilte problemi a ka mjaft tokë për t'iu dhënë atyre. Të gjithë e dimë se sa sipërfaqe zë, s'mund të them se sa metra katror e bën kapanonin e tij investuesi, për t'i dhënë mundësinë një investimi të fillojë. Ne do të synojmë të çojmë në zero të gjitha shërbimet që i ofron shteti investitorit, si procedurat e regjistrimt, procedurat lehtësuese të menaxhimit të taksave, marrëdhëniet me institucionet e tjera financiare, do të synojmë të lehtësojmë procedurat hyrëse, kjo u takon më shumë investitorëve të huaj, procedurat e emigrimit, pagesat, dhënien e lejeve të punës, të lejeve të qëndrimit. 


- A nuk lë vend për t'u komentuar ose edhe thjesht për t'u dukur si diskriminuese kjo politikë ndaj biznesit vendas? A ka një pikë referimi në politika të ndjekura nga vende të huaja?

Mund të duket paksa diskriminuese kur ne themi biznesi i huaj, e theksojmë biznesin e huaj, sepse në të gjitha vendet që aderojnë në BE dhe në të gjitha vendet që po zhvillohen agresivisht në Azi apo Amerikë Latine, apo Afrikë, përdoruesi i nxitësve për të nxitur investimet e huaja, është një politikë e suksesshme në mënyrë absolute. Investitorët e huaj multinacionalë ose ndërkombëtarë gjithmonë kanë avantazhe që investitorët vendas nuk i kanë. Ata kanë teknologji shumë të zhvilluar dhe të kushtueshme, gjë që biznesi i një vendi në zhvillim ende nuk e ka, sjellin njohuri "know how" siç quhet, gjë që në përgjithësi mungon tek biznesi vendas, sjellin gjithnjë paga më të larta se biznesi vendas, ndaj edhe ne në një farë mënyre përpiqemi ta marketojmë atë tek të huajt, pasi vendasit e njohin Shqipërinë, dinë se cilat janë avantazhet dhe disavantazhet për të investuar në Shqipëri. Këto politika ose mjete me të cilat synohet të promovohet ekonomia e një vendi, janë zakonisht mjete që promovohen me një stad të caktuar zhvillimi. Të gjithë e dimë që pas vitit 1989, pas rënies së Murit të Berlinit, ekonomitë e vendeve në zhvillim të Europës Lindore, Qendrore apo të vendeve të tjera filluan me shpejtësi të synojnë Europën Perëndimore dhe faza e parë ishte hapja, faza e dytë tranzicioni dhe si fazë e tretë është konsideruar hapja totale, përgatitja dhe forcimi i tregut të lirë.


- Në cilën nga këto faza të zhvillimit mund të konsiderohet Shqipëria në këtë stad aktual?

Shqipëria, në këto 15 vjet, ka mbërritur në këtë fazë të tretë që është hapja totale drejt tregut dhe forcimi i ekonomisë së tregut. Pra, forcim ekonomie nuk mund të bëhet pa thirrur investitorët e huaj, pa forcuar investitorët vendas dhe pa e futur biznesin vendas në standardet ndërkombëtare të zhvillimit të biznesit dhe të mbarëvajtjes së biznesit. Krahas punës që është bërë për prezantimin dhe zbatimin e paketave ligjore në këtë drejtim, u kalua tani në këtë fazë ku ne duhet ta marketojmë Shqipërinë në kushtet e një konkurrence të egër, si vendin më atraktiv. Ne, me këtë, synojmë që të tërheqim vëmendjen dhe të prekim ata investitorë të huaj, të cilët kanë në plan zhvillimin dhe hapjen e tregjeve të reja, dhe këtu konkurojmë jo vetëm me vendet fqinje në rajon, por edhe me vendet me treg shumë të madh, me vendet e Azisë. Do të thoni ç'ne me vendet e Azisë? Biznesi nuk ka kufi. Biznesi ndërkombëtar shkon atje ku gjen pistë të favorshme biznesi dhe atje ku i duket se ka rritje të shpejtë biznesi. Në këtë drejtim, ne po përpiqemi të bëhemi më të dukshëm në arenën ndërkombëtare përsa u përket investimeve të huaja. Njëkohësisht, ne jemi të kujdesshëm në përcaktimin e kritereve për ata investitorë që do të përfitojnë nga kjo paketë. Jo çdo të huaji që do t'i shkojë ndërmend të vijë në Shqipëri do t'i jepen këto favore. Ata duhet të plotësojnë kriteret bazë që janë: punësimi i një numri të konsiderueshëm punonjësish, të ofrojnë kualifikim dhe të paraqesin zanate të reja, të prodhojnë për eksport, të synojnë lidhje me biznesin vendas, d.m.th. furnizimi i tyre me lëndë të parë të jetë ose nëse jo që në fillim, sepse duhet të ekzistojë, të jetë në planin e biznesit në vazhdim përdorimi i burimeve të vendit, të furnizuesve vendas dhe duhet të ketë jetëgjatësi. Këto do të jenë kriteret që ne do të kontrollojmë për bizneset vendase apo të huaja. Vendasit nuk përjashtohen nga kjo paketë.


- Kjo nismë e qeverisë, e cila ka në qendër thithjen e investimeve të huaja, a do të bëjë eklipsimin e bizneseve vendase shqiptare?

Do të rritet konkurrenca, do të rritet dëshira për të zënë tregun për të përfituar, kështu që edhe për biznesin vendas është një pasojë dytësore, që quhet kjo e investigimit të huaj dhe e forcimit të konkurrencës. Bizneset shqiptare që do të kualifikohen për këtë paketë, do të jenë të kufizuara, sikurse janë dhe bizneset e huaja, por kjo do të nxisë ato biznese që janë pranë kritereve, që të përmirësojnë investimin dhe të synojnë arritjen e standardeve ndërkombëtare. 


- Ku do ta çojë kjo nismë Shqipërinë lidhur me standardet e BE?

Çfarë bën kjo nismë lidhur me standardet e BE? Konkurrenca është një nga pikat e forta që ne duhet të plotësojmë. Konkurrencë të lirë dhe të ndershme, hapja e dyerve për investimet e huaja dhe vendosja e kritereve për investimet vendase do të forcojnë disiplinën, çojnë biznesin dhe klimën e biznesit shqiptar drejt atij ndërkombëtar dhe asaj europiane. Zbatimi i ligjeve ekzistuese dhe të reja që do të paraqiten për të forcuar këtë klimë të biznesit, gjejnë një terren më të përshtatshëm dhe mekanizmi i kontrollit të tyre bëhet më i lehtë. Kjo përkthehet në kualifikim dhe rikualifikim të fuqisë punëtore ekzistuese dhe krijim i brezave të drejtuesve ndërkombëtarë. Nëse deri tani menaxhimi i biznesit shqiptar bëhet vetëm nga shqiptarët dhe pak kualifikohen si menaxherë të mundshëm jashtë, duke bashkëpunuar me biznesin ndërkombëtar, atyre u jepet mundësia që të ngrihen në nivel ndërkombëtar më të lartë, sepse biznesi i huaj kur vjen këtu, sjell investimin, "know how", njohurinë, kualifikimin dhe përgatit gjithmonë një brez menaxherësh vendas, të cilët shumë shpejt debutojnë si menaxherë ndërkombëtarë dhe po të shohim historitë e vendeve që janë anëtare të BE, Hungaria, Polonia, Çekia, Sllovakia, Sllovenia ose të vendeve që janë zhvilluar shpejt dhe agresivisht shpejt, kohët e fundit i gjen specialistët e tyre drejtues të biznesve në vende perëndimore apo vende të tjera lindore, dhe këtë e ka bërë përzierja dhe shkrirja e biznesit të huaj me atë vendas.


- Cila është norma e arritjeve që parashikohen nga kjo paketë?

Unë nuk mund t'ju them shifra tani, pasi paketa me shifra është duke u përgatitur dhe do të jetë fleksibël. Zakonisht, nxitësit ndahen dhe do të ketë zona si zonat malore apo zona të pazhvilluara, të cilat do të kenë tregues më të ulët. Pra, nxitësit do të jenë më të fuqishëm, do të fitojnë më tepër, në mënyrë që të krijojnë edhe njëfarë balancimi të zhvillimit rajonal. Këto paketa nuk do të jenë fikse dhe strikte, për fusha të ndryshme investimi do të jenë të ndryshme, qytete të ndryshme. Do të jetë një sistem ku synohet investimi prodhues dhe jo tregtar. Zakonisht, koha e aplikimit të këtyre paketave është e kufizuar me rrugën drejt hyrjes në BE. Të gjitha këto vende që aplikojnë këto paketa, kur arrijnë në fund, në aderim, në hyrje detyrohen t'i zbusin këto paketa, sepse shtrohet puna e konkurrencës së ndershme brenda komunitetit europian. Ka vende që i kanë patur edhe më të forta dhe më radikale këto paketa nxitëse. Ato kanë ofruar thuajse çmim zero edhe në paketë fiskale, kanë paraqitur atë që quhet taksë "Holiday", të cilën në këtë moment ne nuk e bëjmë dot, pasi ne punojmë me Fondin Ndërkombëtar Monetar, me Bankën Botërore, megjithatë do të synojmë të përpiqemi dhe të përmirësojmë edhe paketën fiskale, d.m.th "Shqipëria 1 euro" do të ketë grupin e nxitësve, ku vërtet çmimi do të jetë 1 euro, çmim simbolik. Pra, është pa pagesë kryerja e një sërë shërbimesh apo dhënia e tokës, apo e mjediseve për të akomoduar investimin. Do të jetë gjithashtu edhe grupi tjetër i nxitësve, i cili do të përpiqet që të ulet sa më shumë, në mënyrë që të rritet sa më shumë statusi konkurues i Shqipërisë përballë vendeve të tjera, në mënyrë që të zgjidhet Shqipëria, por ka vende që e kanë bërë edhe më agresive se sa ne këtë. D.m.th, ne kemi studiuar dhe përshtatur politika dhe modele që kanë qenë absolutisht të suksesshme.


- Nisma "Shqipëria 1 euro" është një model i parë diku apo i ideuar nga dikush?

Është praktikë që është parë në të gjitha vendet që tani aderojnë në BE, të cilat në një formë apo në një tjetër kanë aplikuar modele mbështetëse, apo nxitës për investimet e vendit, madje e kanë çuar deri në institucionalizim, kanë pasur dhe organizma, institucione përkatëse që ofronin nxitësit.


- A mund të na thoni se për sa kohë pritet që të shihen rezultatet, suksesi i kësaj nisme?

Suksesi i nismës do të shihet me gjallërimin e bizneseve në fushën prodhuese të huaj dhe vendase. Punësimi është kualifikimi dhe rikualifikimi i fuqisë punëtore. Qeveria do të parashikojë edhe grante për këta investitorë, të cilët garantojnë punësim masiv, do të bëjë edhe trainimin e kësaj fuqie punëtore me tarifë shtetërore 1 euro, njëkohësisht, një pjesë e këtyre shërbimeve që varen nga qeveria si, uji teknologjik, ulja e energjisë elektrike. Disa nga këto, qeveria ka nisur t'i aplikojë si, heqja e taksave për makineritë e importuara. Do të shihet dhe do të ketë edhe detajime të mëtejshme, ne do të bëjmë 0 çdo gjë që varet nga qeveria.


- A e dëmton kjo buxhetin e shtetit?

Ka gjithmonë vend për një analizë krahasuese si në këtë rast, kosto-përfitim afatgjatë. Përfitimet, që nuk janë shumë të prekshme për nga ana momentare, janë shumë të mëdha. Qeveria do të përballojë këto kosto, duke menduar se do të ketë pasoja ekonomike, social-ekonomike shumë frytdhënëse dhe favorizuese. P.sh., punësimi, i cili rrit të ardhurat për frymë, psikologjikisht njerëzit ndjehen më mirë, shtohet prodhimi në vend. Ky prodhim, i cili ka sjellë importim lëndësh të para dhe makinerish, shoqërohet me eksport dhe përmirësim të bilancit të eksport-importit. Ngritja e nivelit të investimit në Shqipëri rrit imazhin e Shqipërisë dhe bëhet Shqipëria tërheqëse për investimin, "Sa harxhova dhe sa po marr", nga kjo nismë afatgjatë. Duke u rritur numri i të punësuarve, do të rriten taksat që do të paguhen mbi të ardhurat. Duke u rritur numri i investimeve, ato janë politika të përkohshme, vërtet do të paguajnë pak taksa në fillim, në dhjetë vitet e para, sepse nuk ka politika më afatgjata favorizuese. Këto hyjnë në sistemin normal, kështu që sasia e të ardhurave që do të rritet, do të sjellë shumë më shumë të ardhura në buxhet, rritet numri i të punësuarve, shumëfishohet efekti zinxhir i kësaj njësie.


- A është vlerësuar si e suksesshme diku tjetër më parë eksperienca që po vihet në zbatim në Shqipëri?

Eksperienca që ne po paraqesim dhe po përpiqemi të implementojmë në Shqipëri, është një eksperiencë shumë e suksesshme, p.sh, Irlanda që njihet si një nga vendet më të prapambetura në Europën Perëndimore, e cila me ritme shumë të shpejta arriti nivelet shumë të zhvilluara të vendeve si Franca, Gjermania, Austria, Anglia dhe nga të gjitha analizat ekonomike të bëra, rezulton se ishte investimi, biznesi ai që e solli Irlandën në nivelet shumë të larta të zhvillimit të Europës Perëndimore. Ky rast quhet një investim i huaj, pasi në Irlandë erdhën investitorët e huaj amerikanë apo të kombësive të tjera, të ciët sollën zhvillimin e shpejtë dhe Irlanda njihet si vendi që e kishte investimin më të lartë në Europë. Ekonomia e parë që e aplikoi këtë pas rënies së Murit të Berlinit, ishte ajo e Hungarisë, e cila mbajti edhe flamurin për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja për kokë, por duke mos qenë shumë i madh, duket sikur ka qenë Polonia, por në fakt ka qenë Hungaria për kokë. Kur Çekia ndërroi politikë, nga një politikë shumë kontrolluese, nga një privatizim masiv në shpërndarje të mjeteve prodhuese, kaloi në privatizimin me shitje me ankand, u ndje menjëherë që drejtimi kaloi drejt Çekisë, ndërkohë që Polonia u shqua për tërheqje investimesh sasiore, pasi është një treg shumë i madh, një vend që ka shumë popullsi. Mirëpo nuk u përjashtuan nga kjo edhe vendet e vogla si Sllovakia, Sllovenia, të cilat mbajtën një nivel të lartë investimesh të huaja. Ato nuk e mbajtën me madhësi tregu siç e kishin këto vende, por ato u bënë tërheqëse me politikat lehtësuese që prezantuan. Prandaj, ne nuk po ndjekim gjë tjetër, veçse modelet e suksesshme të ekonomive të suksesshme në këtë drejtim. Pse jemi më mbrapa se këto vende? Sepse stadi ynë i zhvillimit është i tillë. Asnjëherë ekonomikisht dhe politikisht ne nuk kemi qenë të barabartë me ta dhe rrugën drejt Europës po e nisim më vonë, ku koha e prezantimit të kësaj pakete është e shfazuar, në krahasim me këto vende, ashtu si edhe këto vende e patën të shfazuar me vende të tjera, të cilat arritën pikën e suksesit para këtyre. Nuk ka modë dhe kohë në paraqitjen e paketës nxitëse për investimet e huaja dhe vendase.


- Ju thatë se investimet do të jenë prodhuese. Si do të zgjidhet çështja e tregjeve për prodhimin? A do të krijojë lehtësi shteti në këtë drejtim?

Është e rëndësishme të thuhet se investimet e huaja priten në prodhim. Tregu, në fakt, përpiqet ta lehtësojë me klimë, pasi ai është një mekanizëm i pavarur, i cili funksionon me rregullat e tij të padukshme, prandaj edhe shpesh ka keqkuptime, pasi edhe reagimi që ka konsumatori, është shpesh drejt shtetit. Ka momente në të cilat shteti është i pafuqishëm. Shteti vetëm kontrollon, drejton dhe nuk lejon abuzimin. Qeveria jonë po përpiqet të garantojë ecurinë normale të një tregu të lirë, si institucioni i konkurrencës, si institucione që kanë të bëjnë me mbrojtjen e konsumatorit, pasi edhe kjo është një nga prioritetet e qeverisë sonë dhe shpejt do të dilet me një paketë program, dhe një sërë masash për forcimin e këtij sektori. Ne flasim për një treg vendi. Tregu i vendit është i vogël, ndaj synohet eksporti, prandaj cilësia e asaj që do të prodhohet duhet të jetë në nivelin e vendeve të huaja, pasi po të shohim të gjitha vendet rreth e qark nesh, investimi vendas e synon eksportin. Ngrihet fabrika në Poloni, ajo nuk prodhon vetëm për Poloninë, pavarësisht se tregu është gjigand, por prodhon për Çekinë, Rusinë. Pra, në investim shikohet edhe vendosja gjeografike, bizneset gjithmonë e konsiderojnë këtë, kështu që tregun nuk ka nevojë ta garantojmë ne, por duhet të garantojmë se tregu shqiptar është brenda normave ndërkombëtare dhe është i garantuar të aplikojë mekanizmat e veta në një kornizë ligjore dhe në një klimë të përshtatshme biznesi.


- Sa e ndjeshme do të jetë për konsumatorin kjo nismë dhe a do të reflektohet në rritje çmimesh përderisa do të ketë rritje të cilësisë?

Jo, kjo është e bukura, çmimet do të ulen. Ajo që të bën përshtypje në tregun shqiptar, janë çmimet e larta pothuajse monopol të produkteve të konsumit të përditshëm, të konsumit të gjerë, të trupit të banesave të treguesit të nivelit të jetesës. Sa më shumë të shtohet sasia e asaj që ofron tregu, aq më shumë bie çmimi dhe rritet cilësia e asaj që ofron tregu, rritet sasia dhe përfituesi kryesor është konsumatori shqiptar, i cili do të ketë produkte me cilësi më të lartë, me variacion zgjedhjesh dhe me çmim më të ulët. Sepse nuk mund të mbijetojnë ata kur konkurojnë, është më e lehtë të ulet nga i huaji, i cili do ta nxisë edhe shqiptarin të konkurojë me një përqindje më të ulët fitimi, jo kështu të paparashikueshme. Është padashur edhe rregullator i këtyre fenomeneve. Është produkt me cilësi të lartë dhe çmim më të ulët. 


- Në çfarë periudhe kohore do të ndjehet ndryshimi?

Varet nga lloji i investimit. Nëse janë investime që nuk duan kohë, brenda vitit. Nëse investimi kërkon kohë si, p.sh., në naftë ose industrinë minerale, është më afatgjatë. Nëse investimi do të ofrohet në fushën e investimit të konsumit të gjerë, në prodhimin e konsumit të gjerë, do të ndjehet menjëherë në një kohë një vit ose një vit e gjysmë, sepse ne do ta shkurtojmë kohën e biznesit, madje për momentin që nuk e kemi shumë të institucionalizuar, bizneset e para që do të ofrohen, do të ndiqen një për një nga ne.


- Folët për nismën dhe për disa nga karakteristikat e saj. A mund të na thoni nëse ka patur biznese që janë ofruar deri tani?

Po, mund të them se janë tre-katër, të cilat janë në procesin e sigurimit të lejeve, në procesin e aplikimit. Ato janë në fushën e energjisë, gjë që do ta bëjë Shqipërinë jo vetëm prodhuese, por edhe eksportuese. Kriza energjitike e vjetshme ishte e stisur. Që tani ka rezerva. Krizë energjitike nuk do të ketë më, por kriza e energjisë, që ne të mos varemi më nga importi, do të zgjidhet në një kohë maksimumi dy vjet, me ndërtimin e TEC-ve dhe përmirësimin e kapaciteteve të hidrocentraleve, privatizimin e shpërndarjes apo të një pjese të shërbimeve. Ka patur ofrues në këto fusha, ku ka nisur të ndjehet. Kjo nismë është duke u kristalizuar.


- Në këndvështrimin tuaj, a mund të na thoni se çfarë i ka penguar deri më sot bizneset e huaja të investojnë në Shqipëri?

Një pengesë e madhe për investimet në Shqipëri është edhe korrupsioni. Është tronditës që ne jemi vendi i dytë më i korruptuar në botë, pas Kirgistanit. Në të gjithë treguesit që kanë të bëjnë me klimën e biznesit, Shqipëria del në vend të dytë si vendi më i korruptuar nga raporti i Bankës Botërore, ku ndryshimi i imazhit është shumë i rëndësishëm për Shqipërinë. Ne po përpiqemi që nëpërmjet kësaj nisme, të tregojmë vullnetin dhe vendosmërinë e kësaj qeverie për ta çuar korrupsionin 0 dhe për të garantuar investitorët që pas çdo nisme të tyre për të hyrë në Shqipëri, është shteti që do t'i mbështesë dhe nuk do të lejojë që ata të preken dhe të gllabërohen nga korrupsioni. Megjithëse rezultatet nuk janë të prekshme, ato janë të dukshme nga mënyra se si po reagon biznesi vendas. Biznesi i huaj është ende i vogël dhe prezantimi dhe forcimi i standardeve ndërkombëtare në fushën e biznesit është një tjetër grusht që merr korrupsioni, kështu që ne po përpiqemi të promovojmë dhe tregojmë se janë bërë hapat e para. I vetmi qëndrim pozitiv në këtë pikë është deklarimi i kryeministrit Berisha ndaj korrupsionit. Ne, në këtë raport, shihemi si Nigeria e Europës, por Shqipëria dhe imazhi i saj në botë do të ndryshojë nëpërmjet politikave të tilla si nisma e fundit e qeverisë "Berisha", "Shqipëria 1 euro".

Intervistoi: Xhumelina Dervishi







--------------

kurse..



gazeta anti -Berishe e bollin malltezave.. GSH .. thrret Koplikun e pa pertuar te beje karshillekun e radhes per Berishen..



-----------

“Shqipëria një euro”, për mbajtjen e pushtetit



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Bashkim Kopliku

Shqipëria një euro”, u shpall si nisma e fundit personale e kryeministrit, për të kthyer Shqipërinë në vendin “më të lirë dhe më të mirë” për investimet e huaja. Ai, po kryeministri, urdhëroi ministra e specialistë të konkretizojnë nismën e tij brenda kuadrit të dhënë, po prej tij: “toka pronë publike do t’u jepet të huajve, me 1 Euro/m2; kualifikimi i punëtorëve me një euro; ujë teknologjik me një euro; regjistrimi i biznesit me një euro; hyrja në Shqipëri me një euro”. Para 15 vjetësh do ta besonim z. Berisha, se vërtetë e ka për të mirën e Shqipërisë, pavarësisht se e ka gabim. Por jo sot, pas vitit 1997. Qëllimi i tij është sigurimi i pushtetit personal, me ndihmën e të huajve—njësoj siç bleu votat e pushtuesve të tokave (informalëve) duke u premtuar t’u falë tokën, tani do të blejë përkrahjen e kapitalit të huaj për të mbajtur pushtetin, duke u premtuar tokën etj. me “1 euro”!.
Dëshira për të mbajtur pushtetin me çdo mjet, është motivi i këtij subvencionimi masiv të investitorëve të huaj. Kjo që po përpiqet të sajojë kryeministri, kërkon një ndërhyrje intensive të qeverisë në ekonomi: duhet të përcaktohet se kush është investitor i vërtetë dhe kush është thjeshtë një spekullator mashtrues etj., etj. Mendoni, p.sh.: Mani takon në Amerikë Nikun, një amerikan që nuk ka një dollar (as edhe një euro) në xhep, dhe i propozon: “Nik, shkojmë në Shqipëri dhe investojmë paratë e mia, por në emrin tënd, se mua si shqiptar më kushton me dhjetra herë më shtrenjtë se ty”. Kombinime të ngjashme mashtruese do të kishte pa fund, e natyrisht, në një vend me nëpunës kaq të korruptuar sa tanët, do të kishim një vërshim të paparë të korrupsionit, që do të ishte një rrënim i vendit, ndofta i përmasave të piramidave të vitit 1996-97—megjithëse një piramidë e një tipi të ndryshuar, por prapë me moton “krijo idenë e mirëqenies pa punuar, duke punuar të tjerët për ty—qofshin të huajt”. Kryeministri, prapë si dikur, synon që ai të jetë në krye, të përzgjedhjes së të huajve që do të vijnë në Shqipëri. Ka shumë nevojë kryeministri të bëhet i plotfuqishëm edhe mbi kapitalin e huaj që don ta fusë me çdo çmim, pa çarë kokën për koston që paguajnë shqiptarët (diferencën në mes çmimeve të tregut, dhe “1 euros”). Synon që këtë kapital të huaj, ta përdorë që të mbrohet nga rrëzimi nga pushteti, që po i kanoset—po afrohet zgjedhja e presidentit, kur duket se me siguri do të ketë zgjedhje të parakohëshme!
Kjo thirrja e sotme e kryeministrit, “Ju garantoj se përfituesit kryesorë do të jenë shqiptarët”, na kujton garancitë që jepte dikur po ky, atëherë president, me garancinë e “parave të pastra e të sigurta” të piramidave të asaj kohe, në prag të rrënimit të shqiptarëve, e veç 10 vjet përpara! Kudo në botë, së paku teorikisht, në çdo marrëdhënie biznesi fair (të ndershme dhe të drejtë), përfitimi është “50% me 50%”, pra të fitojnë njësoj të dy palët, dhe jo njëra palë më shumë, “më kyesore”, pra t’ia hedhë tjetrës! A do të ketë shumë shqiptarë e të huaj, që të mashtrohen prapë nga po Ai?!
Rruga standard për rritjen e investimeve fitimprurëse, qofshin vendase e qofshin të huaja, është krijimi i një klime joshëse për biznesin—nuk ka shtigje të pashkelura, apo “të mendosh të pamendueshmen”, apo “të imagjinosh të paimagjinueshmen”, siç po na thotë Ai! Klima pro investimeve, fillon me zbatimin e ligjit njësoj për të gjithë, me një administratë jo sorrollatëse dhe jo të korruptuar, me një drejtësi që detyron të zbatohen shpejt e drejt kontratat, me një infrastrukturë fizike sa më të mirë (kanalizime, ujësjellës, elektrik, rrugë), me një infrastrukturë financiare funksionuese (banka që punojnë lirë e të mbikqyrura, treg kapitalesh i nxitur dhe modern) etj. 

---

----------


## njemik

ky berisha eshte komplet hajvan
sa her e degjoj kur flet me kujton personazhet e zhvejkut
e dini ctha ne dures



> do bejme ketu ne durres impiantin me te madh per kthimin e ujit te detit ne uje te pijshem


ky hajvan nuk e di se vendet arabe qe bejne keto impiante vuajne per burime uji ndersa shqiperia per te tilla burime eshte vendi i dyte ne evrope dhe vuan per uje si pasoj e politikave te keqija dhe jo se i mungojne burimet..

sa per nismen shqiperia 1 euro eshte jo vetem demagogjia e rradhes e nje qeveri qe ka nje vit qe ben vec thafe dhe asnje pune por eshte dhe nje tallje me pronen qe na lane trashegim te paret

nuk ka ndryshuar Berish JO eshte po aq i paafte sa edhe ne qeverisjen e pare
mjer ne per idiotin qe kemi ne krye

----------

